# Barking at the TV...



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

or more precisely barking when she hears others dogs barking on TV -
even if it's only in the background... it's quite funny to watch but should/how
do you stop it??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady used to bark when a doorbell would go off...even on tv. We comand her quiet, and we desensitized it by having a door bell ring alot with us not doing anything....she quickly stopped.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf will notice a dog even if in the background noise of a programme he may only make a small gr but he often acknowledges them . Mable will bark at cartoon dogs... erm x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! oh Mable!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dont know how she realises they are supposed to be dogs.... she does nt bark when we meet the real thing out and about.. goodness knows x


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

We put on cats and dogs to watch the other day and had to turn it of because Tilly was barking at the dogs so much!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We were watching Chicken Run the other day and when the dogs barked on that Daisy went barking mad! She was trying to find the dogs behind the tv and then looking our the window!


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jess does bark at dogs barking on the TV.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Chicken run or cats and dogs - not sure my poor ears could cope
they are funny tho..


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie's taken to barking at shadows outside when it gets dark. So much for my nice quiet dog 

Looks like it could be a long winter if I don't sort this out 

I'm going to command Quiet and reward the quiet bits. I tried it this morning, it was quite funny really. She wanted to bark but knew if she kept quiet she'd get a nice treat. She was making these really odd wimpery/barky sounds that she was trying to stop


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep mine bark at dogs on the TV... 

... and they bark at their own reflection .. I thought cockapoos were intelligent


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just bought Betty her first bone - and now she is even barking at that..
I think she has issues


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Monty is oblivious to the TV.

Milly is a TV addict  she barks at all the animals whether they be real or cartoon.!!!

You know the dog food advert Harringtons with the dog that is just an outline? she even barks at that!!!

She really doesn't like on TV : Dogs, Cats, horses, sheep, and cows.

Sometimes she will bark, other times she will go mad and rush up to TV and other times when really tired just growl.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol....Lady will on occasion look at the tv and seem to almost be watching it..it's kinda funny...and it is when somethng with movement comes on.

The rest of the time she is oblivious to the tv but notices the doorbell sound and goes to our front door....she used to bark at the sound.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> lol....Lady will on occasion look at the tv and seem to almost be watching it..it's kinda funny...and it is when somethng with movement comes on.
> 
> The rest of the time she is oblivious to the tv but notices the doorbell sound and goes to our front door....she used to bark at the sound.


That's funny - I'm a bit of a tennis nut and have noticed Betty likes to
watch too..


----------

